# Jake...one year later



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

We lost Jake a year ago today and I can't believe how much I still miss him. He was 10 yrs 8 months old and died from hemangiosarcoma. It came on so fast he was gone before we knew it. I kept thinking I had missed something, that the cancer was so advanced I should have known. The doctors, both here and at UC Davis all said no, this is how it happens but I didn't really believe them. 

What I have learned since that time on this site has allowed me to believe that what happened to Jake was not out of the ordinary for hemangiosarcoma. So now I can rejoice in the good days he had until the very end. Other than slowing down a bit, walking to the yard instead of running and needing a boost into the truck, he was doing well. We still walked daily, and most days he went to work with me. 

Dear Jake, I still think of you every day. From that roly-poly puppy you grew into the lovely gentleman that everyone loved. I can still see you going to the kitchen door and waiting for someone to open it so you could walk outside, turn around and walk back inside and to the pantry door for a treat. You trained us well. Run free and rest easy. Love always, Mom.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Thank You For All You Taught Us


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Many hugs on this difficult anniversary. Jake is playing up there at the Bridge, waiting to be with you again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are always tough, Jake was a beautiful boy, I'm sure he is playing with his new friends and swapping stories of their lives with their humans

Run free and sleep softly Jake


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Anniversaries are so hard. Rejoyce in all the memories you have. Until you meet your Jake again. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Jake.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard. Jake was such a handsome boy. He sounds like an amazing boy and lived life to the fullest. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Jake was such a beautiful boy. Please know that it's likely you didn't miss anything when it came to his hemangiosarcoma. Simon had a large hemangiosarcoma and was completely normal until the day he passed - the same day we found out he had the cancer. Unfortunately, Jake and Simon suffered an all-too-common cancer and outcome. Your were a good parent to Jake and he passed knowing that. Remember and rejoice the good times. Bless you.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Of course I am sorry for your loss.....Congratulations on having a Great Golden in your life. Jake was pretty handsome puppy who became a great looking Golden. LOL, he looks pretty happy in the snow.

Posting this note shows that he trained you well.....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you as you remember Jake, lovely photos of a beautiful boy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of a true friend, Jake. Anniversaries are so hard.

Run free at the bridge Jake.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sucdh a handsome boy. your Jake. I know exactly what you are talkling about. My KayCee slept on her back next to me every night adn I would rub her tummy and she loved it. Then on the morning of May 23, 2008, she didn't eat breakfast and threw up. I thought she had a bug, which she had had a few times. But when examinging her my vet could feel a mass in her tummy that I never had flet. He did surgery that day and she died in my arms just about 48 h ours later. When I took her in that morning I never reamed she would only come home in an urn.

I felt so guilty that I had ot felt that mass, but my vt said only experoienced hands would have found it, especially with her on her back./ She was 8 yrs. 9 on ths. It was an extremely rare kind of cancer, one he had never seen in 20 years . It is also extremely rare in humans, a gastro intestional stromal tumor. I had never heard of it tilthe histopath report came back.

IO have learned that when we do our best by our beloved dogs, when we take the best care possible of them, it isn't our fault when they develope a disease or get injured. But I also have learned we do tend to blame ourselves.


----------

